# 1k primers



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

which brand of 1k aresols do you guys use ? We have been using kents which are good but i think overpriced and the rep takes the proverbial a bit ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Valspar spot repair small car £22 FFS must be mad !


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If I use aerosol primer then it's in tiny amounts so I just use the cheapest possible one available.

No point using an expensive one in my opinion because if you need to do a lot of priming it's much better off using 2K Out the gun again.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Definately rather use 2k but there is a place for 1k on bumper scuffs and break throughs.
So £22 for a small can tommy ? Must be good ?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeh that's what I'd use it for as well mate.

Use it mainly on break through's and never had an issue with using a cheap brand one to be honest as only ever use a very light dusting.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

,we used to use upol 1k primer, but have now swithced over to a waterbase primer from Glasurit. Comes ready for use so just gets left in spraygun ready for when we need it and that's put through a sata minijet mostly because that's the only thing a minijet is any good for.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

:lol:


Andyb0127 said:


> ,we used to use upol 1k primer, but have now swithced over to a waterbase primer from Glasurit. Comes ready for use so just gets left in spraygun ready for when we need it and that's put through a sata minijet mostly because that's the only thing a minijet is any good for
> :lol::lol:
> 
> I like the idea of a 1k primer left in the gun to use whenever but gaffer has a thing for aerosols ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How would you use it for a break through ? (Sorry if slightly ot) I managed to break through on the front bumper of our tt that was supposedly painted ... With a da and very little pressure ...thin was the word I was thinking of.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

When we say "breakthroughs" we mean that when we sand 2k primers, sometimes you breakthrough (flat too much off) and go to the repair underneath and then an aerosol or 1k primer is used to cover that breakthrough as it dries quick and will reseal the repair prior to painting


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, me misunderstood, I thought it was going to be too easy. Off to the bodyshop it is.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

It probably had a 1k smart repair done on your tt or just had 1 coat of clear and fade out thinners to blend it out so would burn through easier when polished even with a da polisher mate


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The car went in for a new wing after someone reversed into the side of it, they painted the wing bonnet and door, they also said we painted the front bumper for you at no cost to tidy the front up. I had expected that they had painted it at the same time as the rest of the panels, but given how thin it was I assume your right with the 1k lacquer


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its unlikely they would use 1k clear on such a large area mate but i cant say i havent seen it ? They may have painted it and it could have had a lot of dirt nibbs in so needed to flat and polish it ! Now if they removed a lot of material in the polishing process then there would/could be less than needed left to protect the car and also not much in the area you have polished which would burn through easier ? Just a thought mate


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> which brand of 1k aresols do you guys use ? We have been using kents which are good but i think overpriced and the rep takes the proverbial a bit ?


Please tell me the kents rep name is mark!?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

3gdean said:


> Please tell me the kents rep name is mark!?


Thought you might be trying to promote finixas 1k primer mate.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No mate his name is don. We also had a kent 4-1 black 2k high build which i dont like much either ? I called him to see if can be used wet on wet he said yes but its 4-1 + 50% thinners ? I thought that was odd and was right as it was sh1t ! Too thin and transparent! Sure it should be 4-1 +20% but im not fussed will not use it again lol


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

I was told 35% thinners for wet on wet.
The black is hard to sand tho.

Now you mention it...
What do you think of our aerosols Andy? 
I'm not here to push... Yet


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

How are the finixia aeresol primers ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Lush

They shouldn't be abused, but these are!
Great adhesion, straight over plastic, metal, alloy.
Lays so flat. Recommended for a rub through aswell.
Good build 50-70microns, a light one with 2 wet.
Doesn't clog pads (properly dried obvs)

Only draw back,,,have to shake the living out of it, otherwise first couple squirts are funky.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Price ? Availability ? How many colours are there ? Cheers


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

for a body shop account £7.45 + vat anywhere in the uk 24hrs
light grey, grey, dark grey.

whereabouts are you based?

Dean


----------

